# What is wrong with my dtg machine???



## risingson8 (Mar 29, 2016)

hi there unfortunately i ve purchased a dtg machine from a company called focus dtg ,model name is beetle jet however i couldn make this machine print its just doesnt printing at all and the cartridge system is diffrent than manual ,,,is that possible to i got ripped? here is the photos 
and also their dongle doesnt work ) lol just beware from the focus dtg for your sake...


Image codes: IMG 0484

Image codes: IMG 0485

Image codes: IMG 0482


----------



## innersanctumsp (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi there, how did you find there tech support?
I bought the nebular printer , it was printing good but had a few problems and now not working.
I find their support **** and they are very disrespectful and unwilling to help.


----------

